# Festool CT-SYS Vacuum



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting one these as they're small and will fit on my rolling cart. I thought it would come in handy on quick jobs that I don't want to make a second trip to lug a vacuum up stairs.

My question is- Has anyone used one or is it a bust? 

I know there's a Festool Owners Group tool review but in reading the reviews I think some are on Green Koolaid. Looking for honest opinion before I buy it, hate it and have to take it back within 30 days.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I saw this when it came out, and i remember thinking it would be handy for something like a sander but the small capacity would make it near useless for anything else. If memory serves, the capacity is something like 1.3 liters, and i can see that filling pretty fast with just sawdust


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

If you were taking it on job sites for quick in and out punch list type stuff, that'd be the only way I'd get one. 

My sander-vac is a small 1.75 gallon Craftsman with a HF router speed control for lowering the suction. Weighs almost nothing, and didn't cost $375.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Mort said:


> If you were taking it on job sites for quick in and out punch list type stuff, that'd be the only way I'd get one.
> 
> My sander-vac is a small 1.75 gallon Craftsman with a HF router speed control for lowering the suction. Weighs almost nothing, and didn't cost $375.


I bought several of those Craftsman vacs when they were on sale on Black Friday. Great for odds and ends-use one as wet vac, one hanging on the back of my drill press and one in the garage.
My thoughts on the Festool vac is to have it on the rolling cart with a mft sys on top that a can drag into a finished room to make a quick cut or clean up when drilling.
I was wondering if the thing actually works or is it a total waste. 
Some tools you wonder what you did without them and some you wonder what you were thinking when you got them.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

*Need to clarify*

My daughter went and picked up the craftsman vacs on Black Friday.
a.) I do not Black Friday shop.
b.) I haven't been in a Sears store in thirty years. They smell like old tires, paint and peanuts. I don't like walking through a women's underwear dept. to buy a wrench. Even if it's guaranty is for life.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

A. It wasn't on Black Friday, as I recall. 

B. It was at Ace Hardware.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Mort said:


> A. It wasn't on Black Friday, as I recall.
> 
> B. It was at Ace Hardware.


Now that Ace Hardware is selling Craftsman tools, I'm willing to buy their screwdrivers again. I still think they're the best bang for the buck without the tips exploding.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

unclefester said:


> Now that Ace Hardware is selling Craftsman tools, I'm willing to buy their screwdrivers again. I still think they're the best bang for the buck without the tips exploding.


Not wanting to walk thru a Sears store, because of the smell?
But will buy their screwdrivers?
Unless they have changed, their screwdrivers stink! As in smell.
Got an old one laying around? Smell it.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Mort said:


> If you were taking it on job sites for quick in and out punch list type stuff, that'd be the only way I'd get one.
> 
> My sander-vac is a small 1.75 gallon Craftsman with a HF router speed control for lowering the suction. Weighs almost nothing, and didn't cost $375.


Never thought of reducing suction.
What's the advantage?
Never too old to learn!


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

If you have your vac on full blast it sucks the sanding pad into the work. Causes it to bog down, not spin, jitter around. Turning down the suction solves this with no detriment to dust collection.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Pirate said:


> Not wanting to walk thru a Sears store, because of the smell?
> But will buy their screwdrivers?
> Unless they have changed, their screwdrivers stink! As in smell.
> Got an old one laying around? Smell it.


Any tool sold in a Sears store smells like a mixture of stale peanuts and paint. At least at Ace they don't smell like old paint.
Craftsman screwdrivers are multipurpose tools, pry bars, chisels, circuit breaker finders, can openers, beer bottle openers, back scratcher and paint can opener. When done you can pitch 'em.
As a screwdriver? Who does that by hand anymore?


----------

